
Firefox: WebRTC for desktop is now in Nightly… - vr000m
http://mozillamediagoddess.org/2012/10/12/webrtc-for-desktop-is-in-nightly/
======
silverlight
Are they hoping to have a "default enabled" implementation when 18 goes
release?

~~~
derf_
No, we expect it to remain preffed off by default.

~~~
silverlight
What's the timeline for when it will be preffed on? (Obviously the user will
still need to give permission on a site-by-site basis). Until users don't have
to go into their about:config to modify the setting, it's not really "usable"
by the general public...

